# Sterling and Indian



## pelletman (Jul 10, 2017)

Can anyone tell me the age and value of these bikes?  A woman contacted me with them, they will probably be for sale.  Not as exciting as the title suggests!


----------



## pelletman (Jul 10, 2017)

Bottom two pics are the "Sterling"


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 10, 2017)

The Indian is actually a 1915-19 Sears Chief - I'll let others estimate pricing.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2017)

What town is the license plate on the back of the Sterling?


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm gonna' say Mansfield - someone showed me these pics last week (without saying where the bikes were).  I'm guessing they're probably in this area.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 11, 2017)

The sterling is a 1941 Westfield Built.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 14, 2017)

The bikes are for sale, obviously she would prefer local pickup.  If anyone can figure out a way she wouldn't have to do anything and you get the bikes, let me know, and no I am not interested in going to get them and boxing and shipping them for you!  Sorry


----------



## pelletman (Jul 14, 2017)

Does the Sterling have NO value?



MrColumbia said:


> The sterling is a 1941 Westfield Built.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2017)

pelletman said:


> Does the Sterling have NO value?




Not realy. The Chief is the money bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 14, 2017)

pelletman said:


> The bikes are for sale, obviously she would prefer local pickup.  If anyone can figure out a way she wouldn't have to do anything and you get the bikes, let me know, and no I am not interested in going to get them and boxing and shipping them for you!  Sorry



Has she given you a price?


----------

